# Emersed newbie needs info



## dean (9 May 2012)

Hi all
I'm very interested in this method but there's a lot of questions I have as I can't find a post that explains it in detail
A. Open top bowl
1, Substrate, which is best?
2, Water, How much to put in it? Keep it level with top of substrate or just make sure it's wet?
3, Plants, just remove from pot etc and plant?
4, Humidity, do I need a lid to start or spray regularly?
5, Heat, how do you keep the temperature up?
6, Lighting, how much is required to keep it growing all year?
7, Ferts, how much, how often, which ones?

B. Growing on and Propagating plants 
If I wanted to simply keep some plants in good condition or propagate extra plants until I have the desired quantity,
1, place then in a spare tank/container in their existing shop bought condition ie still in pots with space between each pot and a water level just above pot height or is it better to plant them as per open top bowl above?

C. Dry Start
1,Is this the same process as per open bowl to get plants growing? 
2, Filling Up, do you do this slowly over weeks or just add all the water in one go?

I hope these questions make sense


----------



## spyder (9 May 2012)

A lot of your emersed questions are answered in this great post.  http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 8&start=10


----------

